#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] And I will be there

## Freelancer

Tell me when you need someone to talk to,
Tell me when you feel blue,
Tell me when you suffer,
And I will be there.

And I will be there,
tell you what is friends are for,
Talk to you when you are lonely,
Cheer you up when you are sad,
and Heal your wound when you are hurt.
And be there.
----
告訴我，當你需要向人傾訴時
告訴我，當你感到悲傷憂鬱時
告訴我，當你受傷受苦的時候
而我將待在那裡

而我將待在那裡
告訴你朋友是什麼
同你說話，當你孤單寂寞
鼓舞你，在你傷悲的時候
且治療你的傷，在你受傷害的時候
而且就待在那裡 

翻譯by: Jim Allen


在網絡上認識的朋友, 很難做到吧?

----------


## 狼狗傑

> Talk to you when you are lonly,


您應該本來是要打 lonely吧？


話說回來。的確，要讓自己對一個人像詩裡所說的那樣體貼是很難的。

----------


## Freelancer

> 您應該本來是要打 lonely吧？
> 
> 
> 話說回來。的確，要讓自己對一個人像詩裡所說的那樣體貼是很難的。


是耶打錯了 OTZ

----------


## a70701111

在下是英文白癡阿><
對於這篇文章一點都看不懂QQ
希望能翻譯的獸，能否翻譯一下？
在下會很感激的。

----------


## 狼狗傑

> Tell me when you need someone to talk to,
> Tell me when you feel blue,
> Tell me when you suffer,
> And I will be there.
> 
> And I will be there,
> tell you what is friends are for,
> Talk to you when you are loney,
> Cheer you up when you are sad,
> ...


告訴我，當你需要向人傾訴時
告訴我，當你感到悲傷憂鬱時
告訴我，當你受傷受苦的時候
而我將待在那裡

而我將待在那裡
告訴你朋友是什麼抱歉我不知道怎麼解釋are for←英文也爆爛
同你說話，當你孤單寂寞
鼓舞你，在你傷悲的時候
且治療你的傷，在你受傷害的時候
而且就待在那裡


致小迪版主，這是您希望的翻譯，但別期待以上翻譯有多正確......(被打)
致Freelancer大大，抱歉把您的詩扭曲成這樣，若有任何不正確還請指正。

----------


## a70701111

終於看的懂．．．這是重點！
感謝Jim Allen．．．
幫在下這個破英文的獸翻譯阿．．．

這個詩句，寫起來真的有一股很抽象的感覺。
不論是重複的前三句之後接的字，還是最後一段的文字，看第一遍幾乎是不會理解的，在下也是看到第二次才看裡解的。

這篇文章，其實是在說一個朋友的重要度。
他的不經意動作，其實都是代表一個個的關心．．．
這樣解釋對嗎？

----------


## Freelancer

> 告訴我，當你需要向人傾訴時
> 告訴我，當你感到悲傷憂鬱時
> 告訴我，當你受傷受苦的時候
> 而我將待在那裡
> 
> 而我將待在那裡
> 告訴你朋友是什麼抱歉我不知道怎麼解釋are for←英文也爆爛
> 同你說話，當你孤單寂寞
> 鼓舞你，在你傷悲的時候
> ...


這個翻譯很不錯呀! 老實說笨狼自已沒有弄翻譯還真該打... (默
所以笨狼還真的要感謝  :onion_26:  
(What is friends are for 有 "告訴你朋友的用處"。 就像 "Paper and pen is something for you to write with" 解作 "紙和筆都是用來給你寫字用的" )




> 終於看的懂．．．這是重點！
> 感謝Jim Allen．．．
> 幫在下這個破英文的獸翻譯阿．．．
> 
> 這個詩句，寫起來真的有一股很抽象的感覺。
> 不論是重複的前三句之後接的字，還是最後一段的文字，看第一遍幾乎是不會理解的，在下也是看到第二次才看裡解的。
> 
> 這篇文章，其實是在說一個朋友的重要度。
> 他的不經意動作，其實都是代表一個個的關心．．．
> 這樣解釋對嗎？


先道歉  :onion_26:  

其實啦, 笨狼只是想說作為一個好朋友, 在你孤單,悲痛, 受傷的時候, 應該不離不棄的伴在你身旁。 其意義比起所有東西都要大....

O.O

算吧, 笨狼失敗了 OTZ

----------


## a70701111

沒有算是失敗拉，只是遇到小小的挫折而以。
寫文章，能夠寫出英文在下已經很佩服了阿。
英文的文章，並不是像在下這種破英文的人寫得出來。
只要多寫，在下確定．．．
您一定能夠寫出更好的文章。
加油喔！

----------

